# Dodge Diesel's



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking for a newer Dodge diesel truck. Any thought's on which is better ( More reliable ) the 5.9 or the 6.7? I've heard the 6.7 has allot of problem's. How about a little feed-back...... Thanks Scott


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The 5.9 is a proven motor I have the 6.7 and it has much better pulling power and I have had zero problems with mine.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I've got the old 12 valve 5.9 its the shiz I love that thing...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I've got the old 12 valve 5.9 its the shiz I love that thing...


+1, same deal on the Powerstroke, the 7.3 is rock solid, but everything else has had problems! The newer emission requirements have hurt overall performance dramatically from what I have read.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had an '07 Cummins 6.7 for over a year now, and no problems. I must admit that the new emissions standards are not my favorite, but neither was the loud, smoky, obnoxious 5.9.

The 6.7 is a beast. One of the features I love about the truck is the integrated jake brake.

When buying, you may wish to consider the terms too. I've seen 0% for 72 months on new Rams, but if you buy a used 5.9 you'll be paying interest if you are financing the vehicle.

If I was buying a used diesel, I would hands down be looking for a 2003 Duramax with low miles. The 2003 was the last year that no cat was required, let alone the DPF/EGR stuff on 2007 or newer models. Put a 4" pipe from the turbo back, a cold air intake, and a modest programmer like a Hypertech on the '03 Dmax and it is a monster that doesn't have any of the 5.9 Cummins' annoying rattle or noise. Plus it's mated to the Allison tranny.

The 6-speed auto that was new for 2007 is an upgrade on previous available automatics too. If you decide on a used 5.9, get a manual or plan on rebuilding the transmission about every 30k miles.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


>


I would never, never buy something like that !!! _O\

Jeez....I would need an 8' ladder just to see into the bed !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> the 7.3 is rock solid, but everything else has had problems!


Yeah, starting with the transmission that came bolted to it.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Jeez....I would need an 8' ladder just to see into the bed !!!


I have a sign on my nerf steps that says: You must be THIS tall to ride in the Cummins.

With your hat on, you qualify...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez....I would need an 8' ladder just to see into the bed !!!
> ...


Yeeeaaaaahhhooooooeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!

Lets Ride !!!!! :lol:


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had the 6.7 mega cab since August of 07. I've had 3 problems so far:

1. Regenerator was giving bad codes-flash update fixed the problem.
2. Turbo sooted up at about 38,000 miles-repaired under the 100K mile Diesel warranty.
3. U-Joint went bad last week returning from a hunt in Texas. Replaced with better after market one & we're fine. Just rolled over 54K

It's a great engine, but it's made for the highway, not putting around town all the time. After the diesel warranty is expired, I will do a DPF/EGR delete.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

All them cummins motors are awesome! Its just the junk they wrap around them that u have to worry about.Yah I know,I had an 04, and an 06, cummins.I thought the 04 was a lemon so i got an 06 and what do you know....same deal,awesome motor, the rest of the truck junk.


----------

